# HSG test blocked left tube what next?



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Had my first hsg test today it was more painful than I expected but was over very quick. The nurse showed me that my right tube was fine but left appeared blocked. I have ultrasound in 2 weeks and then appointment with consultant a week later. Just wondering whether anyone can advise on what I can expect next?


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi *Gem* I've had that done and my left tube was blocked, it depends on how it's blocked but I then went for key hole surgery and they managed to flush it out and they found a bit of endometriosis while they were in there. It's nothing major but will help with your fertility journey. 
Good luck with everything x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Gem32

Just wanted to give you a link to the tubal factors section here on FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0 You might find some more detailed information and ladies that have been through similar.

Good Luck 

Dory
xxx


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Gem,
My HSG suggested I had a blocked left tube as the radiographer couldn't see prompt fill and spill from it but a subsequent laparoscopy showed that both of my tubes were in fact perfectly patent. So it doesn't necessarily mean your tube is definitely blocked..
Xxx


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies ladies. I'm hoping that they offer me further investigations to find out more. I have been pregnant before but miscarried so I know it can happen. Felt shocked at the prospect of a blocked tube but then a little relieved that there is a reason for us ttc for over 2 years.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hi gem

That sounds same as my hsg it was really painful and one tube no dye.

I then got referred for a lap dye which is keyhole and dye. This showed the tube was severely damaged and blocked which could of been the hsg pain.
I also had scar tissue and uterus attached to bowl and the end of the tubes were clubbed. It's basically ivf for me now.
They did unblock it but I was told the window is short unil it may re block and the chance of ectopic pregnancy is high.but it can still happen in some cases.
However as others have said hsg s can be wrong, cramps may cause pain and prevent fill-tests also on occasion fail .

I would say your none the wiser until you have more tests. So do try and divert ur focus for now and aim to be as healthy and fit as possible.not as easy as it sounds but its the best u can do I suppose?

Good luck on ur journey xxx


----------

